# goat choking...



## mtocih (May 25, 2013)

Could my goats be eating so fast that they are causing themselves to choke?  They seem to get worked up and choke some.   They tend to push each other a lot, but the choking seems to come as they get ready to chew it the "2nd" time.  They tend to choke when going to chew their cud..if that makes any sense. My husband asked me to ask online.   So I am checking.  

Do have to say that I have an awesome lil Buckling.  He will let me lead him on a collar and is very sweet. I am worried that he might get a bit less nice as he ages...but I had to share how sweet he is.


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 27, 2013)

Usually when they are "getting the cud up"  they do seem to cough/grunt/wheeze a bit.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 27, 2013)

Are they choking or coughing?

Goats are going to push and shove when they eat.  They eat fast to try to get more than the others.

Goats cough, some more than others.

I have a line of coughers.

Glad you've got a nice little buckling.  He will likely be nice when he is older as well.  All of our bucks are sweethearts, nicer than some of the does.


----------



## mtocih (May 28, 2013)

I thought coughing at first.  Husband called it choking...and it to me is almost like a cross...they do not do this except when they are feeding.  We are discussing separating and clipping to fence to feed...but I need more collars first.  only have 3 and have 8 goats.


----------

